
Facebook to remove deepfake videos in run-up to 2020 U.S. election - turrican
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-deepfake/facebook-to-remove-deepfake-videos-in-run-up-to-2020-u-s-election-idUSKBN1Z60JV
======
turrican
I’d love to see how social media companies are going to determine which videos
are fake as forgeries become more common.

They mention a third party that’s currently doing Facebook’s verification. I
bet that’s going to be a thriving industry in the election cycle after this
one.

